# तकनीकी मंच > मोबाइल > ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम  : एंड्रोइड >  अपना फोन रूट करने से पहले ध्यान में रखें ये बातें ?

## Teach Guru

*अक्सर आपने फोन रूट करने से जुड़ी कई खबरें सुनी होंगी, फोन को रूट करने से मतलब है आप उसके सॉफ्टवेयर में सेंध लगाकर उसे जैसा चाहे वैसा बना लें।* 
*ये थोड़ा टेक्निकल जरूर है मगर जहां इसके कई फायदे हैं वहीं इसके नुकसान भी हैं।* 


*हालाकि काफी कम लोग अपने स्मार्टफोन को रूट करते हैं। फोन को रूट करने के बाद आप इसके सीपीयू, रैम, एसडी कार्ड ऑप्शन के अलावा कई दूसरे फीचरों पर कंट्रोल कर सकते हैं। 
अगर आप अपने फोन को रूट करना चाहते हैं तो उससे पहले कुछ जरूरी बातों का ध्यान हमेशा रखें।*

----------


## Teach Guru

1 

फोन रूट करने के बाद अगर आप अपने फोन के फीचरों को अपग्रेड करना नहीं जानते तो आपको फोन किसी काम का नहीं रहेगा। 
क्योंकि एक बार नए ऑप्शन को हटाने के बाद दोबारा उसे फिर से इनेबल नहीं किया जा सकता।

----------


## Teach Guru

2 

फोन रूट करने के बाद आपको एंड्रायड का लेटेस्ट वर्जन मिलता है,
मगर एंड्रायड जो भी ऑफीशियल अपडेट करेगा उसे आप अपने फोन में नहीं कर सकेंगे।

----------


## Teach Guru

3 

रूट करने के बाद आपके फोन की वारंटी चली जाती है फिर भले ही आपने अपना फोन 1 दिन पहले ही क्यों न लिया हो।

----------


## Teach Guru

4 

फोन रूट करने के बाद आपके फोन में बग आने का खतरा बढ़ जाता है,
यानी कोई भी आपके फोन को आसानी से हैक कर सकता है।

----------


## Teach Guru

5 

रूट करने के बाद किसी भी डिवाइस की परफार्मेंस पर असर पड़ता है, 
फोन कुछ दिनों तक तो अच्छी परफार्मेंस देता है मगर समय के साथ ये काफी स्लो हो जाता है।

----------


## Teach Guru

6 

आपका फोन स्पाईवेयर और एडवेयर के चपेट में आ सकता है जो फोन में सेव डेटा के लिए काफी बड़ा खतरा है।

----------


## Teach Guru

7 

फोन रूट करने के बाद आप एंड्रायड की जेन्युन यूजर लिस्ट से बाहर चले जाते हैं।

----------


## Teach Guru

8

फोन को रूट करने के लिए कई सॉफ्टवेयर ऑनलाइन मिलते हैं मगर इनमें से कुछ सॉफ्टवेयर इसे बनाने वाले को फायदा देने के लिए अपडेट देते रहते हैं।

----------


## Teach Guru

9 

फोन रूट करने के बाद आपके फोन की ओरीजनल भाषा बदल सकती है।

----------


## Teach Guru

10. 

ऑनलाइन रूटिंग सॉफ्टवेयर डाउनलोड करने से पहले उसके नीचे दिए गए नोटिस को जरूर पड़े जिसमें लिखा रहता है रूट होने के बाद डिवाइस में जो भी होगा उसकी जिम्मेदारी उनकी नहीं होगी।

----------


## Krishna

> 1 
> 
> फोन रूट करने के बाद अगर आप अपने फोन के फीचरों को अपग्रेड करना नहीं जानते तो आपको फोन किसी काम का नहीं रहेगा। 
> क्योंकि एक बार नए ऑप्शन को हटाने के बाद दोबारा उसे फिर से इनेबल नहीं किया जा सकता।



ओरिजनल रोम का बेकप रखने से ये समस्या दूर हो सकती है |

----------


## Krishna

> 2 
> 
> फोन रूट करने के बाद आपको एंड्रायड का लेटेस्ट वर्जन मिलता है,
> मगर एंड्रायड जो भी ऑफीशियल अपडेट करेगा उसे आप अपने फोन में नहीं कर सकेंगे।


अनरूट रोम का फिर से प्रयोग कर के इस कार्य को भी किया जा सकता है |

----------


## Krishna

> 3 
> 
> रूट करने के बाद आपके फोन की वारंटी चली जाती है फिर भले ही आपने अपना फोन 1 दिन पहले ही क्यों न लिया हो।


बिल्ल्कुल सही बात ... रूट करने से पहले सभी जानकारी होनी आवश्यक है | वारंटी को पुन: प्राप्त करने के लिए अनरूट करना होगा | यदि नहीं आता तो सोच समझ कर रूट करें |

----------


## Krishna

> 4 
> 
> फोन रूट करने के बाद आपके फोन में बग आने का खतरा बढ़ जाता है,
> यानी कोई भी आपके फोन को आसानी से हैक कर सकता है।



बिलकुल रूट करने के बाद आपके हाथ में पूरा नियंत्रण होता है | यदि आप सुरक्षा करने में असमर्थ रहते हैं तो ये आपके लिए हानिकारक हो सकता है |

----------


## Krishna

> 5 
> 
> रूट करने के बाद किसी भी डिवाइस की परफार्मेंस पर असर पड़ता है, 
> फोन कुछ दिनों तक तो अच्छी परफार्मेंस देता है मगर समय के साथ ये काफी स्लो हो जाता है।


अपनी परफोर्मेंस को पहले जैसी रखने के लिए आपको फोन को समय समय पर क्लीन करना होगा |

----------


## Krishna

> 6 
> 
> आपका फोन स्पाईवेयर और एडवेयर के चपेट में आ सकता है जो फोन में सेव डेटा के लिए काफी बड़ा खतरा है।


इस से बचने के लिए आपको अपने एंड्राइड में एंटी स्पाईवेयर और एडवेयर वाइरस आदि का प्रयोग करना होगा | जिस से आप इस से बच सकें |

----------


## Krishna

> 7 
> 
> फोन रूट करने के बाद आप एंड्रायड की जेन्युन यूजर लिस्ट से बाहर चले जाते हैं।


जेन्युन यूजर लिस्ट : जो किसी न किसी कम्पनी की नियम शर्तों को मानता हो और रूट करने के बाद हार्डवेयर और सोफ्टवेयर (ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम ) सब अलग - अलग हो जाते हैं |

----------


## Krishna

> 8
> 
> फोन को रूट करने के लिए कई सॉफ्टवेयर ऑनलाइन मिलते हैं मगर इनमें से कुछ सॉफ्टवेयर इसे बनाने वाले को फायदा देने के लिए अपडेट देते रहते हैं।


रूटिड रोम में इसे प्रोग्राम भी हो सकते हैं जो आपके डेटा को रोम बनाने वाले को भेज सकते हैं | इस का ध्यान रखना भी आवश्यक है |

----------


## Krishna

> 9 
> 
> फोन रूट करने के बाद आपके फोन की ओरीजनल भाषा बदल सकती है।


इसका अड़वानटेज ये है कि यदि आपके फोन में जैसे हिंदी फॉण्ट नहीं है तो आप अपने फोन में नए फॉण्ट भी डाल सकते हैं |

----------


## Krishna

> 10. 
> 
> ऑनलाइन रूटिंग सॉफ्टवेयर डाउनलोड करने से पहले उसके नीचे दिए गए नोटिस को जरूर पड़े जिसमें लिखा रहता है रूट होने के बाद डिवाइस में जो भी होगा उसकी जिम्मेदारी उनकी नहीं होगी।


बिलकुल जी | सावधानी रखना ही उचित है |  और जो डिस्कसन हुआ है आपको उस से जरूर कुछ तो लाभ होगा ही | 

धन्यवाद |

----------

